# radeonhd i brak grafiki

## amandrake

witam, postawilem ostatnio gentoo, po emergu sterownikow radeonhd i napisaniu xorg.conf polecenie startx powoduje migniecie ekranu i.... i tyle, brak grafiki. Z fglrx nie korzystam poniewaz blokuje mi sie xorg-server.1.7.1 z ati-drivers-9.11. DRI wbudowane na stale w jadro

o to moj xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "aMandrake-VAIO X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#   InputDevice    "Logitech MX1000" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "A4Tech X7" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard_VAIO" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules, /usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

#   Load  "freetype"

#   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard_VAIO"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"  "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"  "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "Logitech MX1000"

#   Driver      "mouse"

#   Option      "CorePointer"

#   Option       "Protocol" "evdev"

#   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#   Option      "Dev Name" "Logitech USB Receiver"

#   Option      "Buttons" "12"

#   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "11 12 10 9"

#   Option      "Resolution" "800"

#   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "A4Tech X7"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection 

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   Option       "DPMS"  "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "offscreensize"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ignoreconnector"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "forcereduced"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "forcedpi"              # <i>

        #Option     "useconfiguredmonitor"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HPD"                   # <str>

        #Option     "NoRandr"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RROutputOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVMode"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "ScaleType"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "UseAtomBIOS"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AtomBIOS"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "UnverifiedFeatures"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Audio"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AudioStreamSilence"    # [<str>]

        #Option     "HDMI"                  # [<str>]

        #Option     "COHERENT"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LowPowerModeEngineClock"    # <i>

   Identifier  "Mobility Radeon HD 4650"

   Driver      "radeonhd"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#   Option       "TexturedVideo"  "On"

#   Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals"  "True"

   Option      "AccelMethod"  "EXA"

   Option      "DRI"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Mobility Radeon HD 4650"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   Option     "DPMS"  "true"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

      Modes     "1600x900"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

      Modes    "1600x900"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1600x900"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

      Modes    "1600x900"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1600x900"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1600x900"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option  "Composite"  "On"

EndSection

```

oraz log:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "aMandrake-VAIO X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

#   InputDevice    "Logitech MX1000" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "A4Tech X7" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard_VAIO" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules, /usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

#   Load  "freetype"

#   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard_VAIO"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "XkbRules"  "xorg"

   Option      "XkbModel"  "pc105"

   Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier  "Logitech MX1000"

#   Driver      "mouse"

#   Option      "CorePointer"

#   Option       "Protocol" "evdev"

#   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#   Option      "Dev Name" "Logitech USB Receiver"

#   Option      "Buttons" "12"

#   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "11 12 10 9"

#   Option      "Resolution" "800"

#   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

#EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "A4Tech X7"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection 

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   Option       "DPMS"  "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "offscreensize"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ignoreconnector"       # [<str>]

        #Option     "forcereduced"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "forcedpi"              # <i>

        #Option     "useconfiguredmonitor"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HPD"                   # <str>

        #Option     "NoRandr"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "RROutputOrder"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVMode"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "ScaleType"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "UseAtomBIOS"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AtomBIOS"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "UnverifiedFeatures"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Audio"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AudioStreamSilence"    # [<str>]

        #Option     "HDMI"                  # [<str>]

        #Option     "COHERENT"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceLowPowerMode"     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LowPowerModeEngineClock"    # <i>

   Identifier  "Mobility Radeon HD 4650"

   Driver      "radeonhd"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

#   Option       "TexturedVideo"  "On"

#   Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals"  "True"

   Option      "AccelMethod"  "EXA"

   Option      "DRI"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Mobility Radeon HD 4650"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   Option     "DPMS"  "true"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

      Modes     "1600x900"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

      Modes    "1600x900"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1600x900"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

      Modes    "1600x900"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1600x900"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1600x900"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option  "Composite"  "On"

EndSection

```

ps. prosilbym jeszcze o rade jak dodac ekran zewnetrzny (LCDTV HDReady) na zlaczu HDMI do tego xorga

ps. przepraszam za brak polskich liter ale korzystam z livecd

----------

## Dagger

1) jak mozesz to wklej loga X'a

2) z tego co pamietam, to xf86-video-ati wyprzedzil xf86-video-radeonhd (moge sie mylic).

----------

## amandrake

http://rapidshare.com/files/311103703/Xorg.0.log.html

przepraszam ale nie chcial mi wejsc tu tekst, nie mam pojecia czemu:/

----------

## Dagger

emerge wgetpaste please.

----------

## lsdudi

 *amandrake wrote:*   

> http://rapidshare.com/files/311103703/Xorg.0.log.html
> 
> przepraszam ale nie chcial mi wejsc tu tekst, nie mam pojecia czemu:/

 

uzywaj jakiegos pastebina 

http//wklej.org przykładowo

----------

## amandrake

to jest log z wygenerowanego (Xorg -configure) xorga

http://wklej.org/id/214820/

a to jest wygenerowany xorg:

http://wklej.org/id/214823/

dalej to samo, tzn mrugniecie ekranu (taka jasna poswiata) i zero reakcji X'ow

----------

## acei

Jaką masz wersję mesy?

Ja korzystam z overlay-a x11,  mam zainstalowane wersje live libdrm, mesy, i sterów ati. Działa to całkiem nomalnie (choć w Q4 nie mogę pograć i kwin z właczonymi efektami się sypie).

----------

## amandrake

mese mam w wersji 7.5.2, czyli najnowszą  z drzewa, nie ważne czy stosuje sterownik vesa, ati, radeon, czy radeonhd oraz wygenerowany xorg lub samemu napisany, efekt taki sam, mrugnięcie ekranu i X'y nie ruszają

----------

## fanthom

 *amandrake wrote:*   

> mese mam w wersji 7.5.2, czyli najnowszą  z drzewa, nie ważne czy stosuje sterownik vesa, ati, radeon, czy radeonhd oraz wygenerowany xorg lub samemu napisany, efekt taki sam, mrugnięcie ekranu i X'y nie ruszają

 

sproboj zrobic tak jak acei: libdrm-9999, mesa-9999, xf86-video-ati-9999 z x11 overlay, do tego dorzuc git-sources z wlaczonym KMS i zyc nie umierac!

u mnie hula jak marzenie (system wstaje w 14s do kdm) poza drobnymi "garbage" na ekranie, nawet efekty kwin dzialaja lepiej niz pod ati-drivers.

PS nie zapomnij o eselect opengl ;]

Powodzenia

----------

## amandrake

to jeszcze tylko małe pytanko w roli formalności, jakiego sterownika (make.conf>>VIDEO_CARDS, xorg.conf) mam użyć? radeon, radeonhd czy ati(?) ??

----------

## acei

 *Quote:*   

> grep VIDEO /etc/make.conf
> 
> VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonhd"

 

tak to wygląda u mnie, a xorg-server przy starcie bez pliku xorg.conf ładuje mi automatyczne stery radeon, tych sterów używam i uważam, że są lepsze (dla mojej katry  :Wink: )

----------

## amandrake

zrobiłem tak jak doradziłeś fanthom, jednak błędy w wyświetlaniu grafiki są niesamowite, musze coś z tym zrobić bo wręcz nie da sie normalnie pracować. w dodatku "eselect opengl list" wyświetla tylko "xorg-x11" :/

----------

## lsdudi

 *amandrake wrote:*   

> zrobiłem tak jak doradziłeś fanthom, jednak błędy w wyświetlaniu grafiki są niesamowite, musze coś z tym zrobić bo wręcz nie da sie normalnie pracować. w dodatku "eselect opengl list" wyświetla tylko "xorg-x11" :/

 

spoko jeśli używasz sterów otwartych to tak powinno być. (a przynajmniej ja tak mam i działa karta X1400)

poka wynik :

```
emerge --info 
```

----------

## amandrake

wynik emerge --info:

http://wklej.org/id/216881/

----------

## lsdudi

jeśli jeszcze nie poróbowałeś to użyje stera radeon i wywal wszelkie option z sekcji sterownika  

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

przemerguj xorga i mese na save flagach

----------

## fanthom

 *amandrake wrote:*   

> zrobiłem tak jak doradziłeś fanthom, jednak błędy w wyświetlaniu grafiki są niesamowite, musze coś z tym zrobić bo wręcz nie da sie normalnie pracować. w dodatku "eselect opengl list" wyświetla tylko "xorg-x11" :/

 

jezeli usunales ati-drivers to eselect powinien pokazywac tylko jedna opcje: xorg-x11

sproboj wygenerowac automatycznie nowy xorg.conf: 

/etc/init.d/xdm stop

X -configure

i jezeli all pojdzie ok to sproboj:

X -config /root/xorg.conf.new

jezeli to nie pomoze to wklej /var/log/Xorg.0.log i bedziemy szukac dalej.

Powodzenia

----------

## amandrake

wyłączyłem efekty pulpitu KDE4 i problemów z wyświetlaniem grafiki nie ma, jednak wolałbym mieć niektóre z nich:D

w dodatku nie moge zmusić systemu do wyświetlania rozdzielczości 1600x900:/

----------

## fanthom

jezeli to Twoja najwyższa rozdzielczość to KMS powinien ustawić ją na starcie. sprawdź czy masz nastepujące linie w Xorg.0.log:

(II) [KMS] Kernel modesetting enabled.

(II) [drm] DRM open master succeeded.

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

(II) AIGLX: enabled 

generowaleś xorg.conf poleceniem:

X -configure

EDIT:

właściwe stringi dla glxinfo to:

client glx version string: 1.4

GLX version: 1.4 

OpenGL version string: 1.5 Mesa 7.7-devel

----------

## amandrake

1. rozdzielczość jest, pomogło ustawienie opcji DPMS na "true" i wyrzucenie HorizSync i VertRefresh

2. grafiką dalej kijowo:(

3. co do "X -configure" to nie mogę użyć ponieważ wiesz się przy sekcji "KMS...."

4. stringi GLX nie są w wersji 1.4 tylko 1.2

----------

## fanthom

 *amandrake wrote:*   

> 1. rozdzielczość jest, pomogło ustawienie opcji DPMS na "true" i wyrzucenie HorizSync i VertRefresh
> 
> 2. grafiką dalej kijowo:(
> 
> 3. co do "X -configure" to nie mogę użyć ponieważ wiesz się przy sekcji "KMS...."

 

wnioskuje ze nie dziala Ci poprawnie KMS, kombinuj aby go odpalic  

 *amandrake wrote:*   

> 4. stringi GLX nie są w wersji 1.4 tylko 1.2

 

sproboj zemergowac xorg-server-9999

tu masz dzialajacy moj xorg.conf wygenerowany automatycznie:

http://wklej.org/id/219316/

wyedytuj sekcje "Monitor" i "Device"

mam nadzieje ze pomoze

----------

## lsdudi

 *amandrake wrote:*   

> 1. rozdzielczość jest, pomogło ustawienie opcji DPMS na "true" i wyrzucenie HorizSync i VertRefresh
> 
> 2. grafiką dalej kijowo:(
> 
> 3. co do "X -configure" to nie mogę użyć ponieważ wiesz się przy sekcji "KMS...."
> ...

 

jajeczko upgrade'nij do 2.6.31 dopiero tam wprowadzili kms dla radeonów

----------

## amandrake

jajeczko mam w git'cie w wersji 2.6.32-rc8 więc to nie jest wina jajka

drm i radeon są w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 i działają poprawnie, przynajmniej tak mi sie wydaje bo nie wywala żadnych błędów przy boot'cie

----------

